# Pensacola Pier 7/12/12



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Had an amazing day at the pier today, today was a king fishin day up till 12:00pm it slowed alittle, i caught 2 myself and both were 16lbs


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice ive heard they been tearin up the kings lately out in pcola


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

who ever told you that is lieing to u cuz pcola has has so little action maybe a couple 8 pounders a day this is one of the best days in a long time


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

and today is the 15 not the twelth bailey


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

countryfishingboy said:


> who ever told you that is lieing to u cuz pcola has has so little action maybe a couple 8 pounders a day this is one of the best days in a long time


I see. So you must be down there from sunrise to sunset, 7 days a week.. is that correct?


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report! Good to hear you caught some kings :thumbup:


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

KingFishin613 said:


> Had an amazing day at the pier today, today was a king fishin day up till 12:00pm it slowed alittle, i caught 2 myself and both were 16lbs


Here's his pic. Keep in mind, he is 6'2" tall! Great job son!!!! Sorry again about the bad gaff. I promise to do better next time!!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice job man!


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> I see. So you must be down there from sunrise to sunset, 7 days a week.. is that correct?


 He isnt he just doesnt know what is going on i heard that saturday before the day i went kings were getting tore up a alot over 10+lbs and i heard a 20lb was caught... 2nd place in the tornument now is apparently 30.3lbs so 8lbers havent really been caught on sunday all the kings i saw were over 10


----------

